# Some holiday photos



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thanks very much!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Peter, great photos! You're all so photogenic. 

Also, what camera did you use? The colour is just beautiful.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Scott,

Just an analog Canon EOS camera. I had the negatives scanned (at a default, low-rez setting). I'm going to buy a Minolta film-scanner at eBay, better combination than digital camera's!

Best,


----------



## José Herring (Aug 17, 2005)

Analogue still rules!!!

Jose

edit: Just looked in the dictionary. Did you know that "Analogue" is the noun and "Analog" is the adjective form. hmmmmm


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Peter great to see you back and happy with your family.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 17, 2005)

What a great looking family Mr Roos! Thanks for sharing the pics 8)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 18, 2005)

Our Dutch word is "analoog" which probably explains my ommission of the "ue"  Still it rules, although I wouldn't want to operate an analogue 24 track tape rec for orchestral mockups :lol:


[Edit] Hey Frederick, I'm really sorry I missed the VI Lib deadline :cry: for a few weeks I was a wealthy man (after selling my house) and wanted to join the project. But then I had to stay friends with the Dutch IRS, my accountant and other greedy creditors. Our 2 week stay in France was just a nice way to spend the last euros of my house :?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Peter,

Beutiful pictures! I want to buy a negative scanner too. Aiming for a Nikon the day I can afford it... The Minolta is supposed to have extremely high resolution for the price, i believe.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Hans,

Yes, I was told at a local photoshop that the recent Minolta ones are really the best. I intend to get a used one via eBay for half the retail price. A lot of people don't seem to like the hassle involved in scanning. But I also want to digitize all my old photo's (it used to be a hobby of mine when I was in school, so I have LOTS of negatives).

Many thanks for the very quick delivery of your VST piano! It arrived yesterday, so it only took 3 (?) days from L.A. via regular mail.

I'm off to buy a new HD for my DAW, as all my Samplicity recordings have completely filled up my audio disk. So I haven't yet played it. Will do today!


----------



## piernick (Nov 6, 2005)

NICE PHOTO AND HAPPY FAMILY...
SEE YOU ITALY PETER MAYBE IN BOLOGNA.

PIERNICOLA


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 6, 2005)

Ciao Piernicola!

Va bene?

I will be in Bologna next February again, to move my son back to I Paesi Bassi  He's an Erasmus Exchange student, doing 6 months political sciences in Bologna La Dotta. I actually liked Bologna La Grassa a lot :lol: 

Actually he is now over here in Holland because of a tragic incident: a close friend of him drowned at Curacao while diving, only to be found several days later...

And, this week another friend also died, how cruel can life be... He will be attending two funerals in a week. :cry: 

Ciao,


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 6, 2005)

wow peter, sorry to hear that. My regards to your son , though words are hardly enough...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 6, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> wow peter, sorry to hear that. My regards to your son , though words are hardly enough...



Thanks Evan, I appreciate this very much. 

Rough time for my son Jerome (20). He and other close friends will be carrying their lost friend to his final resting place. Because he was lost for several days, and his body had to be flown back to Holland, this will be 3 weeks after the accident. Which (imo) adds to the enormous pain that all the people involved have to go through...


----------



## piernick (Nov 6, 2005)

i'm with Evan Gamble, all regards to your son.

Piernicola


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 6, 2005)

That's terrible Peter. My condolences for your son and to victim's family. Your son is probably going to need you now more than ever to help make sense of it all. Be the healer.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 6, 2005)

Guys,

Thanks so much, I am moved to tears by your kind reactions! Thank you very much.

Rough year for our family, first the divorce, now these pains for my son, last week my oldest daughter (17) moved to a room in Utrecht where she studies and my youngest daughters told me they'd rather live all the time with me, instead of 50-50...

On the positive side, I am very happy that I just got a project for 6 months, my business was also nearly going down the drain.

Thanks again friends,


----------



## Niah (Nov 6, 2005)

Peter glad to see you "back on track". I'm really sorry about your son, it must be tough; I myself had to attend 4 funerals in the months of august and september this year so I know a bit of how he's feeling.
In the most desperate times I tend to turn to my loved ones and my passion for music, and for what it's worth that's the only advice I can give you.

Continue success, both professionally and personal.

Best of luck!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 7, 2005)

Peter, my condoleances to your son, and I wish him much strenght.

Also, good luck on your projects and business.


----------

